# Flirt pole?



## RidgeWalker (Feb 28, 2013)

Where can I find a flirt pole? I've looked at petsmart and southern agriculture (a local animal store) and neither one of them have one. In fact, the lady that helped me at the latter suggested that I make one out of a fishing pole, an option I was considering. 

Our 9 week old Daisy is in the throes of the landshark stage, and the more exercise we can give her, the less blood is shed.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I found mine at Petvalu

You can buy a lunge whip off amazon.ca pretty cheap and just tie a toy onto it


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Any store that sells horse gear.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Make one, instead...*

...I made mine out of about 15 - 20 ft. of half inch diameter manilla rope, a six foot length of schedule 40 PVC pipe of 3/4 diameter a couple of knots tied in the rope (one at one end and the other after the rope was threaded through the pipe about 10 ft. from the end) and an old toy the dog now ignores.

He don't ignore it anymore, hahahaha.

LF


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

I could have made one, but bought this one. And I'll say, it's actually pretty well made... 

Amazon.com: The Bow-Wow Flirt Pole Dog Exercise Toy with Fleece Toss Lure: Pet Supplies


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mog said:


> I could have made one, but bought this one. And I'll say, it's actually pretty well made...
> 
> Amazon.com: The Bow-Wow Flirt Pole Dog Exercise Toy with Fleece Toss Lure: Pet Supplies


I have this one to and they love it.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

We made our own! Old broom handle a few bunge cords tied together and a de-stuffed ratty animal! Don't forget the tired pup at the end  :wild:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a long one made from a horse lunge whip. I just bought a short riding whip, so we can play in the house. I admit, we play with the long one in the house. We haven't broken anything - yet.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Flirt Pole with Leather Rag - $26.95 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility
I like this because I am too lazy to build one


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

qbchottu said:


> Flirt Pole with Leather Rag - $26.95 : Dog Equipment, Police Dog, Schutzhund, Service Dog, Dog Agility
> *I like this because I am too lazy to build one*


You don't have to build anything - just tie something to the end. I love the lunge whip and riding whip. My lunge whip currently has a wubba tied to it. I keep leather shoe strings on hand, if the line breaks. The shorter riding whip only cost me $6.00. If need be, I can tie an old rag to it. Old rags are free. HA!

You might be lazy, but I'm cheap. We should get together. LOL!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I made my indoor flirt pole out of a riding crop, fabric store elastic and one of those stufless toys. The riding crop worked great because of the short handle.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bear, That's why I like the riding whip. It is shorter, but still has the hole in the end and, as of now, it still has a whip attached. (That won't last long.)


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> You don't have to build anything - just tie something to the end. I love the lunge whip and riding whip. My lunge whip currently has a wubba tied to it. I keep leather shoe strings on hand, if the line breaks. The shorter riding whip only cost me $6.00. If need be, I can tie an old rag to it. Old rags are free. HA!
> 
> You might be lazy, but I'm cheap. We should get together. LOL!


Was a joke 
I do IPO so I've been around a few devices, but have found the best thing is a good helper regardless of what the dog is biting. The leather rag is excellent for developing grip and bite. Gets a nice deep and hard grip going before you transition to bite wedge, roll etc. You can whip the leather hard and if the grip is not good, you can pull it out. The dog learns through this play to hold on very tight to the leather so you cannot pull it out - great for grip development. I particularly like the one I posted because it has a very nice leather rag to a lexan whip - great deal when you start looking through the individual whip and leather rag prices. I do not like to use cloth rags because it is counterproductive for what I want to do. That particular one is a really good deal imo and a great flirt pole - easy to manuever and it will last.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Seeing that one, I actually like it better  Especially the leather rag... hmm... wish I would have seen that one first.




qbchottu said:


> Was a joke
> I do IPO so I've been around a few devices, but have found the best thing is a good helper regardless of what the dog is biting. The leather rag is excellent for developing grip and bite. Gets a nice deep and hard grip going before you transition to bite wedge, roll etc. You can whip the leather hard and if the grip is not good, you can pull it out. The dog learns through this play to hold on very tight to the leather so you cannot pull it out - great for grip development. I particularly like the one I posted because it has a very nice leather rag to a lexan whip - great deal when you start looking through the individual whip and leather rag prices. I do not like to use cloth rags because it is counterproductive for what I want to do. That particular one is a really good deal imo and a great flirt pole - easy to manuever and it will last.


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

We made our own too. It works great to wear them out. I like when my puppy is tired lol I get a little tired of swing it back and forth though. So I taught him to fetch and now I just throw a frisby as far as I can in my yard.. only require a few round of those and he's a tired puppy


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

we made ours with pvc and the old synthetic rope leash the humane society gave us that I kept for an emergency leash. I tied one of his tugs on to it  he loves it and is always begging to play. Definitely his favorite toy.

Looks similar to this one: Google Image Result for http://www.waltinpa.com/images/Flirt%20Pole%20-%202.jpg

but just a lot shorter. I'm going to be making him a longer one this weekend hopefully


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I just stopped at the Tractor Supply a couple of days ago and bought two more 6' lunge whips...

Not because our first one wore out, but because this has become a major event for the neighborhood kids. They are basically lined up to play with Jack, so I was hoping one of the kids waiting for a turn could get Lillian out there on a second one.

The end result...Yesterday after two of the HS boys finished my yard, I spent the next hour supervising them both playing with Jack. He ran from one flirt pole to the next. I was ROFL! Had to tell them to stop and let him breathe and drink water once in a while. He would have gone on for hours I bet!

Someone mentioned tying a wubba on the end. I tried that first, but it was way to heavy to manuever quickly, and I was getting exhausted from whipping it around. Also, had to whip it so hard that one time I whipped it up and over and made Jack flip over on his back. Ouch!

Switched it for a dishrag, and now have switched that for half a leftover skineez toy. If you have training plans down the road, maybe you need the leather cloth... For us, it's just exercise/playtime.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Please be careful with the flirt pole. They should not be used for extensive play sessions. They are best used to build prey drive and grip. 

A dog that is constantly stimulated to chase and grab without clear direction can be problamatic. 

Not only that, but the respective circles are very hard on the shoulders and the quick changes in direction can hurt their knees and hips. 

An hour is far to long to be using this tool. Especially in the hands of multiple inexperienced high energy preteens. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Please be careful with the flirt pole. They should not be used for extensive play sessions. They are best used to build prey drive and grip.
> 
> A dog that is constantly stimulated to chase and grab without clear direction can be problamatic.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reminder. I need to be more clear. I was supervising. We took breaks. It wasn't an hour straight. And I was coaching the boys about the quick turns, etc.

I have a 2-1/2 yo rescue, and no need or interest in building prey drive or grip. Is it really dangerous to just let the dog play? 

He had never been around kids until we moved into this neighborhood and he was nervous at first. Now that he knows they are coming to play with him, he is so excited to see them. I am thrilled to watch the total 180 he has done. IMO, it has been a rewarding experience for all involved.

BUT...I do not want to injure my dog, now or down the road  And certainly don't want to be posting bad examples.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Beautiful dog, beautiful handler, pics of a horse lunge whip turned flirt pole-- great thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/177682-flirt-pole.html


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

JackandMattie said:


> I just stopped at the Tractor Supply a couple of days ago and bought two more 6' lunge whips...
> 
> Not because our first one wore out, but because this has become a major event for the neighborhood kids. They are basically lined up to play with Jack, so I was hoping one of the kids waiting for a turn could get Lillian out there on a second one.
> 
> ...


That was me. I mentioned the wubba. LOL! It is a small wubba. I have a small dog, so it is not too hard to handle. I think he has some JRT in him. The only way I can have a toy last for more that 5 minutes is to attach it to the flirt pole. He is that destructive.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> That was me. I mentioned the wubba. LOL! *It is a small wubba*. I have a small dog, so it is not too hard to handle. I think he has some JRT in him. The only way I can have a toy last for more that 5 minutes is to attach it to the flirt pole. He is that destructive.


Oh! That explains it  Dufus me went straight for the XL wubba....doh :crazy:


----------

